# Idpa holster



## gunnysgt (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm brand new here so please forgive me if I screw up!! Last year I bought a SS 1911 Carry (4.25) 45acp and I love it. My problem is who has a IDPA approved holster? I know I can get leather ones that most likely will fit but what about a Kydex type? Thanks to all. Gunny


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Gunny. Proud to have you on board. I shot IDPA for a number of years and my favorite gear is Blade-Tech. Super quality and you can't beat it for the price. I also recommend Comp Tac and Fobus. All three are IDPA appoved.


----------



## gunnysgt (Dec 7, 2012)

Comptac does not make a holster to fit the ss 1911 carry. They have had 63 requests but need more to start a new line. Thanks Gunny


----------



## SigShooter599 (Dec 5, 2012)

Didn't IDPA do away with the approved equipment list?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

SigShooter599 said:


> Didn't IDPA do away with the approved equipment list?


Yes, the "approved list" is dead but holsters still need to meet certain criteria.


----------

